# Would this work to cover wood pile?



## kbrown (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm looking for a presentable method to cover our wood piles. Since they are in our backyard in a suburban area, I have been banned from using the blue tarps, sheet metal roofing, etc. Since the consensus is that you only need cover the top, then I was wondering if this would be a good option: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=10290-278-LB01&lpage=none

The stacks are lined up along our fence line so they are only 2' deep at the most and long, in 8' lengths (see pic below). Those were taken last spring and are now full almost all the way to the top of the fence. I was thinking that the 3' width would be perfect as it may drape over the front edge to direct snow away and it would be easy to get to the wood this winter. Our other alternative is Harbor Freight tarps which we would have to cut to width and then come up with a method to hold them down. I really don't want to just throw logs on top to hold it down, but will if it comes down to it.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 2, 2009)

Why not get some rubber roofing material? It would last for years and you can cut it to whatever width you want. It also will not be an eyesore. But then I don't see any problem with galvanized roofing unless it is all rusty. One could also find some fiberglass sheets to use as a top. With any of these, rubber roofing, galvanized (or painted), or fiberglass, you could make holes in the corners for tying it down.


----------



## rathmir (Oct 2, 2009)

I use clear plastic drop cloths from sears.  Is that whole backyard fenced with that privacy fence?  Put a lock on the doors and tell em if they trespass on yer property, they'll be the next fuel for the woodstove.


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 2, 2009)

That tar paper roofing is not flexible enough and will disintegrate in the cold.  The only way it would work is if you supported it with plywood and didn't try to move it.  EPDM rubber roofing would be better if you can scrounge some up.  Menards has a 10' x 20' roll on sale for $89.

http://menards.inserts2online.com/loadServletXml.jsp?adId=23341&pageNumber=4


----------



## kenny chaos (Oct 3, 2009)

Cover it with the bark that some think should be taken off.
Who has banned tarps?


----------



## kbrown (Oct 3, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Cover it with the bark that some think should be taken off.
> Who has banned tarps?



The wife is agreeable with most things except the blue tarps or metal roofing. I think it's because a couple years ago, my Dad had given me a bunch of the bright blue shrink wrap they use to winterize boats. He got a bunch free when driving by a marina and saw them throwing it out. I will agree that boy is it bright! We just went out to the local Home Depot and looked around; no rubber roofing there so I think I will call the local wholesaler on Monday and see what they have. I know one place wanted $250 for a 10' x 50' roll. Too much to spend; might as well turn the furnace on for two months at that rate. Don't have a Menards around me; closest one is hour drive. Is there a specific name to refer to when calling around for this stuff? I was thinking if I got a 10' wide roll I could cut it in 2-3' and 1-4' piece. What's the best method to cut it?


----------



## kenny chaos (Oct 3, 2009)

Look on line.  There's many colors of tarps available.


----------



## jdinspector (Oct 3, 2009)

Rubber (EPDM) roofing would be great. Modified bitumen is a close second. Not quite as flexible, but every bit as durable. Price is competitive with EPDM. I'm sure HD, Menards, or Lowe's will have it.


----------



## rathmir (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm tellin ya, clear plastic drop clothes for the win.  They're like 4 bucks a piece or something.  If I had realized that the ban had come from within, I would've suggested a different tactic.  Although, threatening to turn her into fuel might work as well...


----------



## Tony H (Oct 3, 2009)

it looks like you have some uprights along the one side what about cutting some plywood angled so the water will run off and making them into some bin like units.
There was someone who posted pics in the couple of weeks of some very nice looking storage with a privacy fence back and a angled roof search for the thread below and take a look

How much wood stored on your suburban lot?

then you can use some big bright blue tarps to cover the lawn furniture


----------



## Bubbavh (Oct 3, 2009)

Know anyone who has a pool?  My father-in-law replaces his pool cover every year.  I didn't know this until recently so I told him I wanted it.  This will leave me a new 30' x 50' black tarp every year.
The Picture of your wife giving you "the finger" is priceless!


----------



## muncybob (Oct 3, 2009)

Check with any "lumber yard" that receives their wood on flatbeds. The material they use to cover the wood in transit is great...I think it's even breathable...and it's usually free! Normally the "outside" is white with some logo stuff on it, but the underside may be black.


----------



## drdoct (Oct 3, 2009)

I think you're taking the ban on metal roofing too seriously.  You have really nice looking shed like racks.  Bring the back up another 2 feet or so and make a triangle with the 2X4's then run 1X4 as stringers for the metal roofing to screw to.  Have your wife go with you to a metal roofing manufacturer and pick out what color she wants.  Go home and slave cutting the stuff in 2' lengths... then install a little perm. roof.  It will look great.  Ace has brown tarps if you're looking for something a little more earthy.  But my first thoughts were still finishing the great looking racks you've built.



edited to say... metal roofing if it's just a wife ban and not some city thing.


----------



## Ratman (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice brown tarp $12 @ Wal-Mart


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 3, 2009)

If you live in a regulated community like that I would use what ever my wood burning neighbors use to pass inspection. Don't make it any harder than it is.

Edit to add

...Oh so it was your wife then. OK go on line and find a color that she's agreeable with. Last couple of weeks I've been unable to find a green tarp so guess I'll be going on line to. Nice thing with tarps is that they fold up nice and can disappear come spring.


----------



## blujacket (Oct 3, 2009)

Ratman said:
			
		

> Nice brown tarp $12 @ Wal-Mart



Those are what I use. They are the heavy duty ones too.


----------



## Bubbavh (Oct 3, 2009)

If you make a small piched roof with plywood, you can use this stuff.  We call it storm sheild it is like a roll of shingles but you peel off the plastic underside and it will adhere itself to the plywood with a little sunshine to heat it up.  $40-50 gets you a 3'x50' roll.  We use it to seal roof vallies and areas that may have ice dams.  We also use it on roofs with little pitch. keep the roll of it out of sun prior to putting it down also try to do it on a cool day and only peel one side of the plastic backing until you get it positioned.


----------



## jdinspector (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't think storm shield is intended to remain exposed to the sun. UV deteriorates it after 6 months or so. I've seen some flat roofs (or low slope) where people use this stuff as the finished roof. After about 2 years it's all curled up. Read the manufacturer's install instructions on that stuff.

Metal roofing looks great. Here's a pix of my wood shet. Lead (terne) coated stainless steel.


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 3, 2009)

jdinspector said:
			
		

> I don't think storm shield is intended to remain exposed to the sun...


An alternative may be to use torch-down roofing but of course you need a big torch to apply it.  Not sure how expensive it is but be careful not to set the plywood on fire.

I had some high density fiberboard decorative panels left over from a project that my wife decided to use outdoors.  I expected the stuff to fall apart after the first rain but it held together for years.  It won't last forever but they are often on sale and come with fake woodgrain patterns.  They are flexible enough to bend in an arch to give it added rigidity and shed rain.


----------



## Bubbavh (Oct 3, 2009)

jdinspector said:
			
		

> I don't think storm shield is intended to remain exposed to the sun. UV deteriorates it after 6 months or so. I've seen some flat roofs (or low slope) where people use this stuff as the finished roof. After about 2 years it's all curled up. Read the manufacturer's install instructions on that stuff.
> 
> Metal roofing looks great. Here's a pix of my wood shet. Lead (terne) coated stainless steel.



So it does... Never left it exposed for more than a month.  I didn't think sun would mess it up so much.  
Just learned something. 
Thanks.


----------



## kbrown (Oct 3, 2009)

Tony H said:
			
		

> it looks like you have some uprights along the one side what about cutting some plywood angled so the water will run off and making them into some bin like units.
> There was someone who posted pics in the couple of weeks of some very nice looking storage with a privacy fence back and a angled roof search for the thread below and take a look
> 
> How much wood stored on your suburban lot?
> ...



Yea, I saw that thread. That was a really nice wood storage. I am thinking of doing something similar to these units next season when there is a little more time. As for the amount, there are two cords along the side where the pic was taken, another 4 face cords along another fence line and probably another cord in piles stacked in various places. For this season it gives me 3 cords which we hope will be just enough as this is the first full season. The rest of the stuff we have is for 2010/11 as I will not burn it if it's not seasoned. Even some of that is oak which I will make sure to push it into the 2011/12 season just to make sure.  As for the bright blue tarps, we put them down as weed barrier in another part of the yard covered by mulch! Every now and then you see some of it peek through!


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 4, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> EPDM rubber roofing would be better if you can scrounge some up.  Menards has a 10' x 20' roll on sale for $89.
> 
> http://menards.inserts2online.com/loadServletXml.jsp?adId=23341&pageNumber=4


That sounds like a pretty good price, but I don't have one of their stores in my area.  Can this be ordered online?


----------



## kenny chaos (Oct 4, 2009)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What colors does that come in?


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 4, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Wet1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just like the Model A Ford. Any color you want as long as it is black.


----------



## ksting (Oct 4, 2009)

Is it just me, or is she flipping the bird in that picture?


----------



## fluoropolymer (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has suggested contacting a couple of local commercial roofing contractors and asking if they have an offcut of membrane roofing material (often EPDM, but there are other materials out there) of suitable size from one of their jobs that you could buy.  There are some really superb fabric reinforced materials out there that are often used as reservoir covers, etc.  Google "membrane roofing" and look for local contacts.

I personally have used three reinforced composite materials: butylene, EPDM, and Teflon (like the roof on the Georgia Dome).

Good luck.


----------



## kbrown (Oct 4, 2009)

ksting said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or is she flipping the bird in that picture?


 :lol: ....ummm...no! Isn't that the universal sign of "hey look at these woodpiles!?"


----------



## Jamess67 (Oct 4, 2009)

Whats wrong with Visqueen? Last year I had some 4 mil on one of my piles held down with some splits. Seems to have worked fine. That was my plan for this year. Is there a reason I shouldnt?


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 4, 2009)

Regular poly vapour barrier does not have UV resistance.  You're lucky it survived the Winter. The poly with UV resistance is much more expensive.  I've seen a neighbor's poly crumble into small bits when flexed in the cold.  The damn pieces blew all over my yard and a small dusting of snow hid them.  Stepping on one of them would send me head over heels.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 4, 2009)

Why not build an actual woodshed?


----------



## kenny chaos (Oct 4, 2009)

Sell the damn wood and be done with it.


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 4, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Sell the damn wood and be done with it.


Good idea.  First I need to get a debarker, a kiln dryer, and a firewood processor.  I'll use the bark waste to fuel the kiln and then a shrink wrap machine on the end of the firewood processor to make those bundles of heat treated firewood that won't get quarantined.


----------



## Georgiadave (Oct 5, 2009)

I cut a brown poly tarp to overlap the pile by a few inchs, and then staple it to the top of the pile.


----------



## heppm01 (Oct 5, 2009)

Georgiadave said:
			
		

> I cut a brown poly tarp to overlap the pile by a few inchs, and then staple it to the top of the pile.


Um, doesn't that make it a little hard to get the wood out?


----------



## Jamess67 (Oct 6, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Regular poly vapour barrier does not have UV resistance.  You're lucky it survived the Winter. The poly with UV resistance is much more expensive.  I've seen a neighbor's poly crumble into small bits when flexed in the cold.  The damn pieces blew all over my yard and a small dusting of snow hid them.  Stepping on one of them would send me head over heels.


The deed is done so I guess I will find out if I wasted my money ($10) on visqueen or if I should have gone with the $40 in tarps that will get wind torn on the edges of the stack. Time will tell. But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Archie (Oct 6, 2009)

I found this site a year or so ago.  I could not find what I needed at the local big box stores.  At the time, they had tan tarps in 36 inch widths and various lengths.  Perfect  for wood stacks.

http://www.tarpsonline.com


----------



## kbrown (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. Thanks Archie. They still have them and for that price, I'm gonna switch gears and go that route; its 2/3 less than what I would pay for another solution. With rain on the way again this week I am hoping for some drying out time next week and then cover them suckers!


----------



## awoodman (Oct 6, 2009)

I have been wondering about this for some time.............

Kansas city has lots of advertising bilboards along the freeways. These things look like the covering is some kind of material that would make an excelent tarp. Just finding out who to contact to get old ones they take down.?????


----------



## Archie (Oct 6, 2009)

heatit said:
			
		

> Wow. Thanks Archie. They still have them and for that price, I'm gonna switch gears and go that route; its 2/3 less than what I would pay for another solution. With rain on the way again this week I am hoping for some drying out time next week and then cover them suckers!



Happy to help!  Up your way, get it covered ;-)


----------



## kbrown (Oct 7, 2009)

Archie said:
			
		

> heatit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ordered them this morning and they shipped out today....too late for the DOWNPOUR that we're getting here all day. During the winter we are right in the snowbelt for where we live. It's like this narrow little band that gets hammered; you can go 5 miles east/west of us and sometimes see half the amount. I'm betting on an Indian Summer soon; windy conditions are forecast for next week so I hope that will dry off this rain from the piles and then they are getting tucked in!!  :lol: ...or actually just lightly covered since the tarps are only 3' wide! This will be just right! Thanks again for the link...just passed it on to two other wood burners who are placing orders!


----------

